# Front Mudguard for a 29er



## MacB (20 Jul 2011)

I have a new 29er frame coming and already have some On-One rigid carbon 29er forks for it, the frame has rack and guard mounts but the fork has no eyelets and no upper drillings. I'm not fully fully decided yet but was thinking of this bike becoming a dual duty one, so rack, guards and slicks for road/commuting and bigger tyres for MTB use. Everything should work fine for this except for the fact that the forks can't accomodate proper mudguards. So I was mooching and looking at things like the Topeak Defender(fit up into steerer tube via expander type bolt) and DT crud catchers, but I have no experience of any of these.

What do the panel suggest around front mudguards?


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

What about one of these? Use it along with a DT crud Catcher and you should stay pretty clean


----------



## david1701 (21 Jul 2011)

p clips to mount old skool ones on? Mine are cable tied on by a previous owner


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

Thanks guys, I've had some further thoughts as I already use this type on another bike:-

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/zefal-trail...=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products

or at least very similar. As mentioned the rear wouldn't be a problem so all I need to do is fit the mounting bracket into base of steerer tube via expanding bolt. I've already got one of the brackets with the fixing part bent for horizontal fitting and it works fine. 

When I get around to this I'll post up pics of finished job or abandoned efforts depending on how it goes.

Failing that I'll use standard guards with p-clip style fork fittings and bodge a vertical fitting via steerer tube.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2011)

My eyes start to glaze over when anyone starts talking different mudguard fixings, you know the ones, and never make the mistake of feeding them any lines. When they say things like 'it's not XYZ' or 'there's a great little clip that does ABC' or 'have you tried WXY?', just blank them and, if need be, walk away. Failure to do so usually results in a very long night.


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> My eyes start to glaze over when anyone starts talking different mudguard fixings, you know the ones, and never make the mistake of feeding them any lines. When they say things like 'it's not XYZ' or 'there's a great little clip that does ABC' or 'have you tried WXY?', just blank them and, if need be, walk away. Failure to do so usually results in a very long night.



Yeah, my right fist has the perfect cure for your eyes glazing over


----------



## Zoiders (21 Jul 2011)

I don't think the clip on zefal type guards will work that well with big 29er tyres as they will lack clearance and not cover the whole tyre edge on leading to upwards splatter, we use a lot of the clip on's at the project as they are a quick fix upgrade for people wanting guards and while handy they aren't that handy.

You can get very baggy full length guards for Hybrids and MTB's by the likes of SKS or Esge that will take a 2 inch-ish tyre but I would excercise caution with an off road or rough stuff bike if mounting full length guards with stays, avoid anything too rigid (aluminium) and make sure P clips are the mounting point for breakaway secu-clips, not just a direct bolt on mount.


----------



## MacB (21 Jul 2011)

Zoiders said:


> I don't think the clip on zefal type guards will work that well with big 29er tyres as they will lack clearance and not cover the whole tyre edge on leading to upwards splatter, we use a lot of the clip on's at the project as they are a quick fix upgrade for people wanting guards and while handy they aren't that handy.
> 
> You can get very baggy full length guards for Hybrids and MTB's by the likes of SKS or Esge that will take a 2 inch-ish tyre but I would excercise caution with an off road or rough stuff bike if mounting full length guards with stays, avoid anything too rigid (aluminium) and make sure P clips are the mounting point for breakaway secu-clips, not just a direct bolt on mount.



Ah, I probably wasn't all that clear, the clip on mudguards would only be for road use with 700x40 tyres. I was just exploring options, I'm still not clear in my mind yet.

Basically I've now reached my 4 bike stable, custom Ti road and 29er, steel allround commuter with hub gear and fancy dynamo lighting and an old hack for shopping duties. But I'm realising that, now I've got to here, I'm now not so sure here is where I want to be. I instinctively rail against the idea of having bikes that don't get much use, part of the thinking behind the Ti was useability in all conditions. Whereas the steel Vaya is getting all the use and the Ti bikes are more like ornamentation.

So I was trying to decide if I could ditch the Vaya and which of the Ti bikes would be best suited to take over its duties. I think I've come to the conclusion that it's the Ti road not the 29er. It has the same clearances as the Vaya, full rack and guard mounts and is the most likely to be used for night riding, so most deserving of the dynamo lighting. Plus I already use the clip on guards on the road bike and they work well.

So 3BM will be delighted that his prediction of the Vaya coming up for sale is going to come true...just got to decide if I sell as complete or break down to parts...there are some bits I want to keep.


----------

